
Ex-Goldman Sachs Programmer Sergey Aleynikov's Conviction Upheld in New York - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-03/ex-goldman-sachs-programmer-s-conviction-upheld-by-n-y-court
======
umitanuki
Law is definitely way behind

